# IUI Girls Part 152



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home ladies, good luck


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Pri - I still think you should give it a go.  Hopefully it will put your mind at rest.

My DH is 6 days younger than me and he is also 30 this year so we are having a combined 30th on the 8th April.  I feel like I've got so much on at the moment.....

Cathy


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi ya, well basting went well, just uncomfortable but not sore.  Dont know DH sample, she said she would find out but the unknown means we can be possitive, which we are, my uterus is tilted was ment they had to put a pillow under my bum.  They left me lying there for over half an hour and offered me a cuppa.

Deborah hows you sweetie not going   yet, how was DH birthday party.

Has anybody heard any more from Lucy, when is her scan.

Pri, I would do a test just to put your mind at rest.  

Cathy, hope you and DH have a great birthday together.

Liz how are you has the bleeding stopped, sending you lots of   .

Sorry if I have missed anybody, having a new thread y u always get mixed up  

Katrina


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Katrinar - wishing you all the best for your     - can't believe you have made it at last!!


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Thank you my lovellies  , I am now relaxing with mags and a book, totally chilled.

Moomin not sure if I congratulated you, I am so pleased for you, hope you are keeping well.

Jillypops only a week to go till appointment good luck honey.

Katrina


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

hi ladies,
hope all is well today, 

Katrinar - all the best for your 2ww    hope all your dreams come true.

Pri - have you tested? hope you get a great result.  

new thread so cant do to many personals as ill go completely    (more than normal any way!!)

on a "me" note - im still waiting to hear from cons. phoned her AGAIN today, still answer phone. AF is still bugging me (ive got a post some whee about all the hoohar etc) 
today DH neil is 27 bless him. planning on doing absolutley nowt!! as he blew up the engine on MY car on mothers day, not forgiven him yet!!
had a pretty crap day yesterday as PG friend came round to moan about having her twins, not enjoying pregnancy, sick of it all and wished it hadnt happened! needless to say i kept   but felt very     about her attitude.

any way all the best every one, is there any news on Lucy? hope all is well thinking of her and DH

take care

Corrina


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi girls

Katrinar - Glad basting went well, continue to put yuor feet up and chill!!  Good luck for your 2ww!

Pri - I would test just incase - you never know, stranger things have happened!!

Liz - Glad you have scan on monday, hope you feel better soon x

Sweetpea - good luck with your treatment  

Tessa - it is alot to take in but hope it all leads to a BFP for you.

Tracey - How you doing??

Cathy - what exciting news - good luck 

Hiya Chickadee - sorry weathers crap - its quite nice here today!!

Hello to all of you - sending everyone lots of     and  .

The 'me' bit - I'm ok (abit demob happy as its last day of term for us today)  Its also day 13 of my 2ww.  I am feeling slightly like AF may turn up this week but this may not be the case so we'll see!!  I am incredibly tired (but could be 'end of term'.  My (.)(.) are really sore now and I've been feeling a bit sicky and burpy (tmi) the last few days ( I am putting this down to the vast amount of chocolate and other unhealthy stuff I've been eating)!!  Oh well friday will soon be here and then i'll know for sure!!

Love Jan xxx


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Sending you a   Corrina - sounds like you need one 

love jan xxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Just caught up on the news - MAGPIE / LIZ        
Wow hun you is   

I look forward to seeing you (and the very quiet Lu) on the BFP thread

 for your first scan and i hope all goes well and makes an enjoyable pregnancy for you!

Lots of   , Charlie xxx
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
PS - Hi to all big     and  .

PPS - Lu where are you? Is all Ok? How was the scan? Lots of      to you


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

hi Jan, thanks hun. something HAS to go my way at somepoint!! dont think its been my month lol
hope all goes well on test day and fingers crossed for a    and definatly       
take care
Corrina


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Afternoon ladies 

Jan - hi hun im fine   only 2 days to go am keeping my gingers crossed for you  

well i only have a week to go    till hospital appointment

hello to everyone, cant personal every1 as at work at the mo

love, luck and lots of   

Tracey


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello ladies,

Good news for me. I had my scan today and all was well. We could see the little sac and the heartbeat flashing away. I can't tell you what a relief it was. Ryan has stayed positive throughout but I've been so worried and down. So glad I've got him to keep me going.

I've got another scan next Weds just to make sure things are moving on as they should be.

I'll just say hello and lots and lots of love to you all for now as I've totally lost the plot as to where you all are in the process now. I just read that Liz had a BFP yesterday too which is great news.

I'll catch up over the next few days I'm sure but for now....

Lots of love
Lots of hugs 
and lots and lots of


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

What a relief Lu, we've been so worried about you!!  It's so good to hear from you sweetie.

Take care of yourself

Lots of love

Jan xxx


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Congratulations and Stay Put Vibes                                                                                                                  
      
                      
2006 Sucess 
    

Sandi BFP FEB
Charliezoom IUI BFP FEB
Vicks IUI BFP FEB
Sweetcheeks IUI BFP FEB
Lucy IUI BFP March
Leonara IUI BFP April

2ww Baby Makers 
                                            
Carrie
Mathida
Debs
Chickadee
Katrina
Britta

Rollercoaster Injectors and Stick girls - Go Ladies Go                       
          

Kitty
Misty
Dillydolly



Our turn next - The Baster Addicts!                    
                  

Corinna
VB
NatalieB
Minow
Molly                                
Catspjs                                                                    
Perky Pinky - break until March
Jilly natural cycles till march
Millers
Kizzymouse
Kely42
Rebecca
Coral
Mands
Mouse14
Claire
Anita
Sam
Pri
Hopefull4712
Helen
Froglet
Clarebabes
Sair 
Liz
Jan T
Jules77

Special Babydust wishes to the Ladies, who have or are moving on or to other treatments 
              

Lilly2K3 - IVF
Jodsterrun - IVF 
PetalB - IVF
Aliso - IVF
Jess S  - IVF/ICSI
Jo Jed - IVF
********** IVF
Catwoman - IVF
Creaky - IVF
Holly C - IVF/ICSI
Erica - IVF
SarahJJ - IVF
Shazia - IVF
Moomin - IVF
Jo9 - Going to IVF
Kelly Dallard - Going to IVF
Nikki - DE IVF Spain
Tessa - Moving to ICSI

BunBun - looking into adoption
KeemJay - looking into adoption
Cindy - looking into adoption


Ladies if there are any changes to be made then let me know and I'll change or add stuff to


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi everyone 

Pri - I've sent you another PM, but really should have read some of your posts here before hand. I'm so scatterbrained!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ANYWAY I get now why your appointment was cancelled.  I'm sending you lots of    if you do decide to test.

LOADS and LOADS of  and 

Katrinar -  LOADS and LOADS of   to you too on your  

JanT - Your nerves must be shattered by now on your last day of  sending you loads of luck and 

Lucy - Great to hear your scan went well...Awe I had a wee lump in my throat with your description of it. Sooo please for you both    Good luck too for your scan next week.

Really SORRY if I have missed anyone out 

Luv and Luck to all
Sweetpea xxx


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks Jan and Sweetpea! I'm over the moon obviously!

Good luck Jan for testing!


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Lu - So glad to have u back and with good news hun, we have all been so worried aboout you

Katrina - Glad the basting went well...Take it easy and get pleny of rest hun...     

Me bit - Took a test...   - Why wont my AF come ?       
If it doesnt come by Friday, Im def gonna miss my tx this month... 

 everyone...

Pri..xx


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Awe Pri sorry about your BFN   If AF hasn't came by Fri are you going to do another test just incase?  I know its hard but try and stay   and if Af does come (fingers crossed before Fri) then at least you can get on with your injections. Sending you loads of 

Luv Sweetpea xxx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

What fab news Lucy.. you must be so relieved.  It's great to have you back we've all been thinking of you loads.  Sending you loads of       and sticky vibes for your scan next week.

Take care chick

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Glad everthing is OK Lucy, you have been in our thoughts....

Sorry for being quiet last few days, I have been reading, but haven't had the brain space to keep up with everyone so not been writing. I hope you're all surviving and having moments of positivity, even though it's hard.

Very nearly at the end of this month's dose of torture - was doing very well until yesterday pm, when the mania set in, and now I guess I really am just counting the hours, though I couldn't say I feel gloomy, and I am prepared for another BFN. 

38 hours and counting!


----------



## Rebecca1416 (Aug 2, 2003)

Welcome back Lu, you have been missed.  So glad that your scan went well, I hope you shed lots of very happy and relieved tears!

I am thinking of you Jan, day 13 is a toughie.  Fingers crossed for you love.

And Katrinar, glad tha basting went well, put your feet up now as much as you can.  Even though that makes the time pass more slowly, that way you will know that you have done all you can to get a BFP.

Love to everyone else.  I am afraid that I lose track at the moment.

Rebecca


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks Rebecca, Sarah, Leoarna, and Pri. I've missed all the girls and am glad to feel safe to come back now.

Sorry Pri about your BFN. I'll keep everything crossed that AF doesn't come and the test was wrong. 

Katrina, having just read Rebecca's post I realise you've had a basting. Good luck chick and keep chilling out. Good luck good luck good luck!    

Leoarna, 38 hours and counting or should I say 37 and 1/2. Don't let the mania set in too much, try and chill out honey and good luck good luck good luck.    

Off to make tea now. Poor Ryan has waited on me hand and foot since I was bleeding last week and it's my turn to do something nice for him for a change. Poor boy! At least he know's he's appreciated.

Love
Lu
xxx


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

ah, just saw Claire's list! Thanks honey, you're a star, that will help me to catch up on where everyone is right now.

Thanks chick
Lu
xxx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

welcome back lu, im so glad all is well. bet you are over the moon. glad to hear that you have been pampered  

Pri so sorry to hear you got a BFN - but as no AF you know what they say no news is good news.  
  
leoarna  hope all goes well for you, only a few hours to go            

take care all, im off to do din-dins and relax, kids running riot today    , close to battering each other

corrina


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Lucy great to see you back and I am so glad scan went well  .

leoanrna, sending you lots of    , hope its a BFP for you honey.

Pri hope it was too early to test, if not maybe it would be better AF showed up late so you can do next cycle and it doesnt fall at Easter.  

Good luck for Friday Jan  

Love Katrina


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Lu, its so good to see you back and to hear your wonderful news. Really chuffed for you and Ryan 

Katrina glad the basting was ok - welcome to the 2ww lol

Pri hope AF sorts herself out. Mine was a bit strange before I started round 1 of tx...It'd be great if it  was a belated BFP for you tho

Jan good luck for testing - hope you get your BFP hun

Leoarna, nice to hear from you again. Not long to go for you now...good luck 

Corinna I hope you are feeling better now sweetie 

Well still coping fine on the 2ww  - wait til this time next week! lol

J x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

LUCY!!!!
Boy am I glad to see ya chick and I'm so happy everything is okay!!!

Your lil bean must've just been digging in!!   

 to all other IUI girlies, glad basting went well Katrina!

I get my jab on Fri to start downregging, baseline scan 14th April, and start injections same day!!!

Sending you all    


Luv ya's! xxxx


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi guys, just a quickie.

Lu - I'm so glad everything went well today. Hopefully you can relax and enjoy things now.  

Pri - you're going through a bit of a rollercoaster ride. Hope you get your tx real soon.

Jan and Leoarna - I'm getting nervous for you both!    

Katrina - glad basting went well for you, hun.  

Corrina - chin up chick...

Claire - please could you upgrade me to the jabbers list. Many thanks for maintaining it for us.  

Love and babydust to all  

Kitty x


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,


katrina - glad everything went ok today, welcome to the madness of the 2ww, very best of luck honey.           

jan - hope you are well.

leoarna - hope you are well too, like jan ive been reading your diary, best of luck.

lu - so good to have you back, glad everything is well.



big hello to everyone.


xxdebsxx


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Kizzy just wanted to say thats great news that you are finally getting started again.. Be brave on Fri cos I know you don't like the big needle  Good luck hun

J x


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

!!

HI lu - welcome back hun!!!  Glad things are Ok - WE'VE MISSED YOU!

Kizzy - good luck with nasty needle - i'm not going tostart down reging for another few weeks now as clinic need to do more bloods first on day 2 which means they can't work out dosage in time - bummer!  Also now been told need to tryICSI!!??!! EEEEK heads still spinning!  Take care hun and keep in touch

Jan - how's things?

claire - can you update me on list to ICSI please - ta sweetie - hope you are OK!

Hello and   to everyone else - there's so many!!

xx


----------



## mouse14 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi everyone! Just a quick one today.

Lucy - It is sooo great to hear everything is ok, it must of been so relieving to see that little flicker of a heart beat. We were all so worried about you! Make sure you enjoy the rest of the pregnancy and...... RELAX!!  

Hi and good luck to everyone, whatever stage you are at!! 

Talk more later, 

love, hugs and babydust,    
Mouse


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi everyone, 
Just a quickie and sorry for no personals. Haven't been feeling too good over the last couple of days so went straight home and to bed without switching the computer on.

Great to see that there's been so much great news since I've been away. Welcome back Lucy

Love to everyone else.

Sam xx


----------



## britta (Jan 31, 2006)

Evening Everyone, Hope Everyone is OK?... 
Sorry but i have not had much time to read through everything so just hoping all is well everywhere.
Feeling really rubbish today, dreading my scan 2Moro, i am normally so good at handling things but for some reason i seem to be soooo fed up!! I have a feeling its going to get abandoned, wish i had of known how hard it would have been before i even hopped on this rollacoaster!! 
Anyway, ENOUGH of the moaning... My mum bought me a little plaque today to cheer me up, heres the poem from it!

[b]There are people everywhere who, exactly just like you,
understand the trials & pain you are going through.
For, at some time in their lives they have seen dark shadows fall
and have felt that there is no one who could answer to their call.
Yet somehow they made it through and found the strength within
to find acceptance of how things were & to once again begin.
They are living proof that every cloud - even those of darkest grey - 
all eventually pass by, to bring along a brand new day.
So please just hang on in there & keep tight hold of the belief
that beyond them there are rainbows that very soon will bring relief![/b]​
Just thought it was very fitting for me and it was nice! 
Love and Luck to all, 
Britta xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Thats a nice poem Britta!!

Its hard to stay   sometimes, but we all have to right?  

Thanks Chickadee, hope your 2WW is going okay, wishing you a bfp luv  

Hi to everyone else, I get to change my ticker tomorrow how exciting!! I thought Day 21 would never come!!!   

Take care lovely ladies XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

lovely ladies

Hope you all have a good Thursday (Friday tomorrow   )

Jan - how are you doing?   thinking of you

Lucy - so pleased for you, you brought a tear to my eye when you described what you saw 

Leoarna -    how are you doing? not long now will have my fingers crossed for you hun  

Katrina - how u doing on the   

Pri - heres hoping you tested too early  , will you test again Fri if AF not arrived?

Chickadee - how are you coping on  , not too stressed i hope (bet its hard though)

Kizzymouse - roll on Friday for your jab good luck  , your finally starting the journey

going it alone - sorry to hear you have been feeling down, hope we see you posting again soon take care  

Britta - best of luck with scan today, let us know how it goes   , poem was lovely 

sending    to everyone

tracey


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Morning everyone..

I dont think  I need to test again - did today as well and nothing.. Im so sorry for going on but I am feeling really low and   now...Im on Day 30 and normally its a 28 day cycle... Is it normal to spot for a few days before AF...Sorry for being ignorant, but this has necer happened to me before.  I spoke to the clinic again this morning and they have asked me to go in for a scan tomorrow and if the lining is still thick they can not start my tx...which means I have to wait another month            I know its not that long but I had to wait this month too (as changing from clomid to injections)... I really dont want to wait another month... It's doing my head in..    
I just feel like I live my whole life around ttc now...For work I need to travel a lot to Far East, Canada etc and I cant book my trips 'just in case'...feel like I cant do anything 'just in case'... 

Im so sorry guys for going on....forgive me ??  

Britta - That was such a beautiful poem - just perfect..   for your scan today, let us know how you got on.. 

Sam - Hope you feel better soon      

Katrina and Chickadee - How are u both doing on  

Jan and Leorna -  for testing tomorrow -         

Hi to everyone else at the dif stages - thinking of you all...  

Pri..xx


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Oh Pri, I'm sorry you are feeling so down.  Its quite understandable.  We can't always be as positive as we want to be.  Just try and keep in mind that you might be successful one day and imagine how good that would feel.  Here's some   vibes for you.    Maybe we can cycle together next month...

Lucy - its great to hear from you.  I so glad everything is going well.

 Hello to everyone else.

Cathy


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Pri, im sorry your feeling so down today i am sending you bundles of    

good luck for you scan tomora let us know how it goes 

take care


Tracey xxxxx


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Pri - you're doing really well, and it's completely understandable to feel like you've been taken over by this. Any chance you can do something this weekend that will remind of the 'you' that isn't dealing with all this stuff? 

Thanks so much for all the personals, and sorry to not be able to think clearly enough to respond to them all; my head is busy doing sick-making somersaults; one minute up, the next down, and all in all today is proving to be rather pants....

Hurumph!

You are all stars...xxx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Cathy, Tracey and Leorna -  very much...Had a good old   at lunchtime
Let it all out.. Hormones hey ?   
I guess I just have to wait and see what happens tomorrow and accept the outcome

Leorna, just one more day to go - come on, u can do it !      

Pri..xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

*HI EVERYONE

IF YOU ARE THINKING OF COMING TO THE MEET ON 6TH MAY, PLEASE CAN YOU READ THE MEET UP THREAD AS THERE IS A PROBLEM WITH THE HOTEL FOR 6TH MAY AND I NEED TO KNOW WHAT YOU ALL WANT TO DO.

THANKS

MOOMIN*


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Pri, my love, we fully understand how you are feelin, and we are here for you to scream, shout, cry and laughth with, you have been so up and down the last couple of day sweetie.  If you need me you can always PM me honey.

Lucy great scan went well, and what a lovelly DH you have.

Liz how are you?

 to all my other 2ww's hows it going, 1 day down and ok so far, abit crampy, went back to work as felt ok and my job isnt really stressfull   and only have today and tomorrow and finish early tomorrow so not to bad, will take my mind off it.

Jillypops hows you honey packing yet?

Love Katrina


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi all

Really short of time so not had time to read posts so if i've missed something important I'm so sorry.

Abit of a 'me' one - won't need to do HPT tomorrow, i've started spotting and have all normal crap AF signs.

All over for me    

Got to go, i'll be in at weekend.  Sending love and luck to everyone 

love Jan xxx


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Jan I'm sorry if it really is over for you for this month. Might still need to do test tho hopefully. Take care of yourself 

Pri have sent you a pm - hope you are feeling a bit more  

Katrina I was like you and went into work. It does help take your mind off things eh? Nearly a week in for me and i'm still feeling remarkably calm 

Got to go check on dinner so will catch up later

J x


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi all - 
Britta - Thanks for the poem, it was great.

Tracey - thanks for your kind words. I'm just feeling sorry for myself. Have a bad back that's making me feel sick and stopping me from sleeping. Had fun today at work though, took a group of kids abseiling - I stood at the bottom and held the video camera!

Pri - I don't spot but I have a warm up day before AF. it might be TMI but it's a browner colour. So spotting doesn't have to be the witch on her way. It's always worth staying positive until we're made to accept a negative outcome. Keep your chin up hun .

Kizzymouse - best of luck with the downregging

Leonora - Best of luck for testing day tomorrow. Here's hoping it's a  . Feel free to hurumph all you like. It's such a great word.

Katrina and Chickadee - How's the 2ww going?

Me time - still feeling a bit down, have had a bad back for almost a fortnight and it's really starting to get to me. I'm trying to sort myself out and give myself a kick up the backside. Day 10 scan tomorrow so should have my first basting next week.      .

Jan - You should test tomorrow just in case - never say never! If   arrives it must be your turn next.

 and   to everyone, sorry to those I've forgotten.

Sam x


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi everyone 

Pri - I've sent you a PM.  I have spotting before AF, its normally a good few days before then AF only lasts about 2 days at most (day1 being the worst TMI sorry!) but this is normal for me, well since I came off the pill many, many, many moons ago!

Britta -   with your scan tomorrow  

Luv and luck to all
Sweetpea xxx


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

OMG Sam..are you excited?? Its not too bad honest... Hope your back feels better soon sweetie. Taking kids abseiling sounds like a blast! 

Leoarna good luck for tomoro -      

Good luck to Britta too

J x


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

To be honest I'm too scared to be excited. Never done thins before and don't know how I'll have reacted to Clomid. My cycle is irregular so I'm just hoping it's regulated my cycle rather than lengthened it any more than usual. That would take my ovulation too close to Easter for my liking, though the week before would be handy - during the two week Hols. I wouldn't have to take time off work then or use up any excuses! Getting two bastings a month is great but it kind of makes it difficult to think of excuses for two consecutive days.
Abseiling is great. The kids have special needs so it's really unpredictable as to how they react. The best bit is showing them the video afterwards. It was canoing last week. I much prefer being on dry land with them.

Sam x


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Good luck Sam - you'll be fine! 

J x


----------



## britta (Jan 31, 2006)

Hello everyone,  hope everyone is OK, once again have not got time to do personals but want to quickly say, thanks for all your good luck wishes!
Had my scan, day 13, had one follie at 12mm and others all under 10, lining at 5.5 so not very good but i suppose its still early days, 
Talk to you later
Love and Luck, 
Britta xxx


----------



## Amee (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi All

I know Ive not been back here, but looking after a 30+ year old is hard!    WE had our initial consultation today at the clinic...there I was hoping he would say that we can start IUI next month...but unfortunately, DH SA results that were done today came back quite bad, his count was 1mill, no live sperm!  (count in Nov05, was 14mill)   This may be due to his accident as he was in intensive care, he was taking loads of drugs in hospital and had an abdominal x-ray every day for about 15 days!...we have now been told, no tx until DH fully recovered, we have to go back for another SA in 3 months if dH feels good!  oh well...at least now we have a date to get his wrigglers in shape by...and I can find a job without getting worried about tx....thanks for all your advice and support whilst I was waiting for this appt....also looks like with his count that we may have to go IVF route as cons said success rate for IUI was 5%!  duh 

good luck to all whichever stage you are at, and hope there are loads of BFPs!

 
Ax


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Hello to all you lovely ladies,

First off, big thanks to Sam, Chickadee and Pri and everyone else for their good luck wishes over the last couple days. If you've been reading the diary you'll know what an up and down loony I have been. 

Second, I may, and only may at this stage, be the proud owner of a BFP! Have done three tests; 1 definite positive, 1 feint positive, 1 I'm not sure worked because the control line wasn't right. The clinic are saying be cautiously optomisitc and retest on Sunday. So I think, tempting as it is, I will hold off with the -yippeeeeee!' feeling until then.

How much weirder can this get? 

Hope that wherever you are this morning that you getting through it all OK. You are ALL such stars.... xx


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Oh Leoarna.... that's fantastic news!  I'm sure its going to be a  - 2 out of 3 is good news.
I'm going to get excited for you.  I'll send you some  just to be on the safe side.

I'll watch for your post on Sunday.


Cathy


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Hello ladies,

Leoarna- how exciting! I hope the line goes from strength to strength!  Here's hoping for a  

Jan - sorry to hear you've been spotting and are really down. It could just be a bit of spotting but if   arrives try and think that it means the odds for next time are better. Big hug for you  

Sam - I know what it's like to have a bad back. I was off work for 6 weeks with one a couple of years ago. Hope you start feeling better soon.#

Pri - hope you're OK, hun.   This whole business is so hard - it really takes over your whole life and having to 'wait' to try again is so frustrating because we just want to reach our goal as soon as we can so we start feeling normal and happy again.  

Kizzy - good luck with the down regging, chick. It must be relief to get started again. 

Britta - you need a follie dance      

Amee - I hope your DHs   get back up to speed really soon. Are you looking into diet and vitamins for him? Good luck, hun.  

Katrina and Chickadee - hope you're not going   on your 2WW    

Hi to Deb, Millers,Tracey, Sweet Pea, Lu, Liz, Misky ... sorry for those I've forgot.

I've been for my Day 9 scan today. Follies not responding quite as well as last time but OK so trying to stay positive. I'm feeling so nervous this time round as I know if it doesn't work I will be devastated. I just want to replace the baby I lost and stop feeling so sad.  

Kittyx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

happy Friday ladies

hope your all ok

Leoarna - will keep my fingers crossed but sounds like great news to me, good luck with retesting Sunday hun   

Jan - so sorry to hear you have been spotting, will you do hpt to make sure, heres hoping the news is good xxxx

Britta - only early days, heres hoping they keep growing     

Kittyh - stay positve , might just be a bit slow this time try and keep your chin up, i know it must be hard, sending you bundles of    

Pri - how you doing today sending you   

Katrina - hope your ok 

chickadee - sending you     how u doing

hello to everyone i have missed (bound to be a few)

take care

 

Tracey


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Kitty - I'm sure things will go well for you this time round.  My consultant told me the other day that there's a greater risk of mc with the first pregnancy so I'm holding thumbs for you that this all goes well this time.



Cathy


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

hi all,
leoarna - sounds good to me girl. i have everything crossed for sunday   

kitty - i hope all goes well for you, my follies didnt respond very well but sundenly it was like some one had jump started them and they got to a really good size   

Amee - hope DH feels better soon. wishing you all the luck in the world 

Britta - hi im sure it will all go to plan, everything crossed for you 

Sam - good luck with the basting once again everything crossed for you

Jan - spotting isnt alway bad hunny. take it easy  

well i had eventful evening yesterday. MIL knows about IF tx but still harped on that we needed to give her a grandchild asap   , she wants a brand new one because my son was 18months when i met DH. Not exactly MY fault but you know what they are liked. she said she guessed it had failed this time as i wasnt leaping around shouting "yey im pg"! silly moo   gave up trying to explain the success rates etc but still she kept on. felt really crap especially when she said it looks like she will never have a grandchild of her own   . ARRGGGHH! 
sorry bit moany, had bad day altogether. long story tho!    

take care all im havingn lazy study day
oh the fun  
Corrina


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Corrina

That is all just a load of pants and I don't blame you for being well ticked off. You rant all you want, girl!

Take comfort in this place and your good old DH, and don't let people who don't get it - your MIL and pregnant chum to name but 2 - get in your face too much.

WE all know you're doing your best.... xxxxx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

hi leoarna,
oh i could have ranted for england lol some times wish i could dissapear to a desert island for 24 hours just to see what peace, quiet and no MIL/PG friends is like  
im sure with all these tx things we got through people with out IF think its a game (think that makes sense!) that we are doing it for the fun of being poked pushed interogated and proded, as if we could do it our selves if we put our minds to it, like riding a bike! im waiting for some one to tell me its all in my head lol
oh its madness no wonder im slightly doo-lally  
all the best 
Corrina xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Poor you corrina, some people are so insensitive, I am lucky my dp's parents are lovely and are just so excited at the thought it might work this time ( no pressure mind!! eh!   )

Take care of yourself, sod them!!   

Jan hope you're ok sweetie I sent you a pm.

So pleased for you Leoarna, I'm sure Sunday's test will bring up a strong positive!!

Well I am at work just awaiting docs appointment at 3:40 for dreaded zolodex jag to start downregging!!

Ah the joys!!   I decided to start a diary now to cover whole treatment, apologies in advance if it turns as   as last time!!!




Hi to everyone else, hope you are all well!!


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Just a quickie from me at work and shouldnt be on this, do you count basting day as CD1 or the next day, had basting on Wednesday so is this CD2 or 3.

Thanks

Personnals tonight peeps.


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Katrina

I was told basting day is day 1

Good luck with your 2WW     

XX


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,


leoarna - congratulations sweetie, im soo pleased and excited for you and your d.h, am sure you'll have another very positive test on sunday.

katrina - i count the day after basting as day 1, when do you test?

jan - all is not lost yet, like corrina said spotting can also be a good thing.

kizzy - best of luck honey.


hope you all are well and a big   to everyone.


xxdebxx


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

I posted earlier but seemed to have lost it.
Went for my day 10 scan today. First thing she said was oh there's a polycystic ovary so my heart sank. She didn't seem that bothered about it but I just don't how to feel,. Endo is 8.8. Follicles are 11, 12 and 2 8s so am back on Monday to see if they've all grown. If so will have to abandon, if only two have grown will go ahead as soon as poss.

Kizzy - hope everything is going brill for you.

Leonora - Fab news. Put your feet up and best of luck for the re-test on Sunday. Sure it'll be a def  .

Will catch up with everyone else later.

Have a great weekend        . I'm off to drink some more water!

Sam x


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Its friday,  

Thanks Kizzy and Deborah, she said 14 -16 days after basting so about the 12th April.

Jan fingers crossed for you sweetie and the spotting was nothing to worry about.

leoarna, congratulations, hope the line just gets even darker on Sunday   

Kizzy have missed you hope jag went well, and not like last time.

Corrina   to MIL and friends people are just so insensitive at times.

Britta hope they keep growing    best of luck honey.

Amee sorry to here your news after everything you have been thro, hope DH has a speedy recovery and   get back to normal.  

I am ok so far (.)(.) are killing me and pessaries are not much better either but all in a good cause  .

Hope you all have a fab weekend, I am putting my feet up and boss DH around, well try when he is listening to me.

 to you all.


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi all

Guess what ?  
  finally arrived in the night..So went to the hospital today and I start injecting tomorrow...The only thing I have to hope for now is that I ovulate before the Easter break...But at least we've started again  
 for all your support in the last couple of days, and sorry for being so down

Leorna -  for Sunday for an even bigger   

Katrina - You put your feet up and enjoy your weekend   

Jan - Did you test anyway ?  You never know ?      

Corrina -  to MIL and friends, its a shame others dont understand - My MIL said to me last night 'I dont know why you're so desparate to have a baby' - She's normally great and I think she was telling me not to stress too much about it but it still hurt  

Kizzymouse - Hope your appt went well  

Sam - Hope all goes well for Monday 

 to everyone else...hope you all have a nice, relaxed weekend

Kitty - I really hope it work for you hun    

Amee - So sorry to hear about DH, hope he is better soon..        

Pri..xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks for asking girlies, jab went really well, doc was so much better than last time, I didnt feel a thing and he actually did it in right place, fattest bit of stomach not on my side like last time...DOH!!

I am hoping cos he was gentle there will be no bruising!  Last time looked like I'd been punched!!

Have a lovely weekend everyoneXXXXXX


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Corrina - sounds like you need to take some time out, chick. Hope you can muster some positivity from somewhere. It always amazes me how insensitive people can be.  

Pri - glad you're able to start again so soon. Sending you positive vibes for Ov coming before Easter. Weekends and bank holidays can send us      

Thanks for your messages peeps. Sounds like a lot of us have been having some down days.  We need some lovely, sunny 'up' days!!!  
Kittyx

Just read your post Kizzy, glad your doc had a gentle touch... fingers crossed for the next few weeks for you.


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Pri, I am glad AF showed up and you can start you cycle and that you dont need to wait amonth, hope you get big fat follies before Easter, fingers crossed for you sweetie.

Kizzy glad injection was ok this time.  

Kitty I agree we do need some sunny up days, been horrible up here.

Love Katrina


----------



## mouse14 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi everyone. So glad it's Friday - what a week!!

Pri - Glad you are able to start your treatment. Good luck! 

Corrina - Some people are just so far from understanding what we have to through. Tell those people concerned to mind their own business and if they haven't anything constructive to say, don't say anything at all!!! 

Leorna - Hope Sunday brings some joy to your life. I'm sure the test will turn out to be  .

AF hasn't turned up as yet, but i'm sure the   is there looming!  Then i can get on with my treatment. This month has really dragged!! Having 2nd reflexology tomorrow. Hope it has some benefit. 

Bye for now, love and hugs to everyone.xx


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Pri, thats great news, I'm sure the clinic will do their best to get you all sorted time wise 

Leoarna, how wonderful! Good luck for Sun   
Kizzy, glad it went well today 

Jan, how are you honey?

Lu, have you abandoned us again? lol

Mouse do you need an AF dance?

Corinna    . Hope you manage to have a nice relaxing weekend sweetie

Amee 

I got all hormonal last night and blubbed over poor DH for about half an hour ^beware^. Bless him, he just held me and told me how much he loves me. To be fair tho I've not been too  during the 2ww so far...lol Feeling much better and more  today thankfully.
Enjoy oyur Friday night girls..I need to go to work soon  

J x


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Kizzy - Glad the jab went well.

Pri - Glad to hear the   arrived, it's good that you're back  

Jan - How are things going?

Corrina and Pri -   to in laws

Mouse - Hope the reflexology hurries the   up so you can start  

Chickadee - Sorry that you we a little  , that's what other halves are for. How are you feeling now hun?

Big   to Kitty, Katrina, Deb, Tracey, Cathy, Leonora, Britta, Lu and all the others that I've forgotten.

Love Sam xx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Chickadee sorry you have been feelin   its only understandable, hormones everywhere and the unknown drives us totally  

Hope you feel better soon honey  

Katrina


----------



## mouse14 (Feb 7, 2006)

Yeeeeeaaahhh, i'm the first one on here today. What a privilige!

Just about to go to reflexology, an hour of pure relaxation. God i need it after this week. Please let it help with the treatment. I can't have another  , otherwise i shall throw my rattle out of the cot! 

Speak to all later,

Mouse x


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

hi girlies,
one of the first things i have to say is what happened to weather over night?? there is now a big unfamilar yellow object in the sky, i have read about such a mythical being called "the sun"!!

im having a relaxing weekend so far, had my birthday pressie off of DH early! hes a soppy individual. so i will be spending the day ignoring every one playing with my new DS game!! im such a child lol tomorrow i have my nans 50th wedding anniversary do. thankfully no one there knows about IF so get a whole day to put it to back of mind and enjoy myself.

mouse - hope the reflexology gets you all relaxed. im going to organise going for some sessions too, ill give anything a go now! 

chick - glad to hear you are feeling more   now. i know what you mean about blubbing. yesterday thats all i could do, and im not on tx at the mo!! wish i was id have an excuse lol

pri - sorry to hear AF turned up, but also pleased to hear it did cos you can start the tx. easter is the reason im waiting till may. kids are off school the week i would do it in april!

take care all sorry not many personals, just popped on for a mooch about!

Corrina xx


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone.


just a quickie to let you know that its all over for me again, there was blood after wiping so am just waiting for a/f to show properly.


hope you all are well


xxdebxx


----------



## mouse14 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi all,

Deb - so sorry to hear it's over for you again. I know just how you feel. Look after yourself! 

Reflexology was devine. My body has changed a little from last treatment. No congestion in the reproduction area and hormones have settled slightly. She found a problem with my knee last time, (which i knew about, didn't tell her), and that seems to have gone now. She's very experienced! Hopefully she'll do some good. Fingers crossed!!!  Going to Weymouth tomorrow to pick up the in-laws. Looking forward to the day out and spending time with DH.

Hope everyone has a great weekend too.

Mouse x


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi all 

just a quickie

Mouse - reflexology sounds great but I'm so funny about people touching my feet. I'd be scared that she tickle me and I'd end up kicking her in the mouth!

Deb - So sorry to hear about the spotting hun but all I can say is that it seems like only yesterday since you were telling Jan that spotting can be a good thing. Hang on in there sweetie.

Love Sam xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Girls, I have no bruising its great!!!

I am hoping good start means a good ending   

My dp's mum showed me a few baby clothes she's bought and stashed away, bless her, I didnt know what to say....hmmm pressure!!  

I am interested in the reflexology, have to find out if someone does it around here. How much is an hourly sesh usually?

I am a reiki practioner and I am gonna be doing a lot of it on myself over the next few weeks, also got a cd coming from ebay for meditating!!

Been learning tai chi too, I think the more relaxed and positive you are the more likely your body will respond how you would like it to!  

This is my goal over next few weeks to be stress free and relaxed (hard for me cos I get wound up easily!!!)

Hope you all are having a nice weekend!  Sun is shining here  

XXXX


----------



## jazzyminky (Jan 29, 2006)

Hello Ladies

Bubbles told me to come and check this post out so here I am. About to try IUI for 3rd time (lucky?) on NHS and unassisted (so thankfully no drugs for me !!). Relying on you lovely lot to keep me sane during the 2WW (do you know the first time I came on FF I thought you lot were talking about the 2nd World War   !!). Anyway off to read your posts now so stay postivie girls and Bubbles thanks for the tip !

Jazzy xxx

Me 34 and DH 33 almost 34! 
Unexplained Infertility, 
1st IUI Nov 05 2nd IUI Jan 06


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi jazzy and welcome, you have came to the right place, 2nd world war  , well the drugs can make you feel as if your in a war.

Katrina


----------



## britta (Jan 31, 2006)

Hello everyone, hope you are all OK? 
Deb, sorry that AF has come 
Mouse, glad the reflexology went well. i really want it, i love my feet being played with, makes me sleepy !!
Pri, sorry AF has come but at least you can get started on with your tx 
Chickadee, Hope you are feeling a bit better 2day, sending you some  
Hope everyone else is ok at whatever stage you are at!! 
I went for a scan this morning, all is GOOD!!!            

One follie at nearly 16!! Endo at 8 so all looks good, got to go for a scan again 2Moro and if the follie stays put rather than doing one like last time i should hopefully get basted in next few days!!! WEHEY!!!! Feel like I've got to be happy to at least have got this far!
Love and luck to all,
Britta xxx 
Hiya Jazzy xxx


----------



## jazzyminky (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Britta and Katrina

No April Fools for us let's make April a       for us all !

Thinking of you all girls. FF ROCKS !!!  

Jazzy xxxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Well today has been a funny day either been   or   so went to bed for a few hours and fell asleep so hopefully the rest done me good.

Hope you are having a good weekend.

Katrina


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Just want to wish Pri and Carrie a    for tomorrow as I wont get on till tomorrow evening.

Have a good day both of you.

Katrina


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Helloooo! to Pri, Jan, Katrinar, Chickadee, Jazzyminky, Britta, Kizzymouse, Liz, Lu, Mouse, Carrie, Amee, Deb, Tracey, Cathy, Sam and anyone else I've not kept track of. 

Ditto Happy Birthday to Carrie and Pri for tomorrow!

Fuzzy headed, exhausted, bewildered and pregnant, would appear to be the order of the day!

Thanks all of you so much for the positive vibes and good wishes; I know at times it can b****y hard to keep turning up here day in day out, keeping going with enthusiasm and optomism, but it DOES yeild results. I don't think I would have my BFP without this place. 

I'll be staying closely tuned in to make sure it all works out for all of you too!

Big love, you marvellous hunnies, Leoarna xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Can you give us a brief summary of your do's/dont's for your 2WW hun?

Would be interesting to see  

So happy for you!!


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi all

Kizzy - great to hear you're bruise free this time - everything's crossed for you.

Welcome Jazzy - you sound   enough to fit right in here.

Everything crossed for you too Britta and hope that your follie behaves itself.

Leonora- I'm fuzzy headed, exhausted and bewildered already - without being pregnant.

Katrina - hope you're feeling a little      now. How can we help hun?

I had some baby therapy last night - I babysat for my friend's seven week old while she went down the pub with her hubby and my god-daughter, Molly, for a bit of quality big sister time. It was just what I needed to cheer me up and remind me why I'm doing this. Though I don't know how positive I'll be at Molly's third birthday party in a fortnight. Hopefully I'll be on the 2ww by then.

Take care everyone.

Sam xx


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi girls

It was definately AF - unfortunately      Oh well, bring on May!!!!

Going to enjoy my 3 weeks holiday and then it will be time to go again ( my third and final go !!)

I may not be in as much in next few weeks but I will be thinking of you all.......................wishing you all good things, lots of   and     and hopefully we will see loads more BFP's from us IUI girlies!!

Take care

much love Jan xxxx


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

oh   here's to third time lucky.
Sam xx


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Oh Jan..sorry hun. You take care of yourself and we will see you again soon x Enjoy your hols

Hello and welcome to Jazzy - Good luck 

Britta hope it all works out for you this month. I know how upset and frustrated you were last time..fingers crossed

Leoarna really pleased the test stayed positive! Its been a strange few months for you hasn't it?  Glad you got there in the end...

Katrina are you feeling ok today hun? Hope so...

Kizzy you sound really upbeat and positive, I'm sure you'll sail thru the next few weeks 

I was at a party last night. Had a really good time but am shattered now, and gotta go to work in a few hours 

Enjoy Sunday

J x


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi guys,
Another Sunday doing chores! One day I'll be on top of everything and will be able to relax and do nothing!  

Welcome to Jazzy. You've come to the right place!

Jan and Deb - really sorry AF arrived for you, you must be gutted. Be good to yourselves - chocolate and  may take the edge off things!   Jan I hope you enjoy your Easter holidays and do lots of fun stuff.

Leoarna - that's great news about your   I bet you can't quite believe it!  

Mouse - your reflexologist sounds good. I must say I really fancy giving it a go but on top of yoga and acupuncture I wonder if I'd be over doing things and be permanantly horizontal (and skint!)  

Katrina - hope you're OK, chick.  

Hi to Chickadee, Kizzy, Sam, Tessa, Britta, Liz, Misky, Claire, Lu, Carrie and all those I've rudely missed.
Back to the hospital tomorrow morning to find out when I'll be basted. Oooooer 

Kittyx


----------



## hally55 (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi  

I've been enjoying reading your posts (I am supposed to be doing housework) and wondered If I could join in...  I got my 1st   last week & now feel a bit out on a limb while I'm waiting for my 2nd attempt.  Got to admit that after a bit of   I have enjoyed a week of    and pigging out (I'm surprised there's no smiley for that) but have missed just chatting about it with understanding peoples.

Positive vibes to everyone 

Mel xxx


----------



## Clarebabes (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi all,

Just popped in to say hello.  Will read everyone's posts later as I am still recovering from the 'flu.  Knocked me for six really!

Got a scan tomorrow for second cycle, so hoping by the weekend I will be on the 2ww again.

Congrats to the BFPs!

Take care
Clare
xx


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone.


leoarna -    congratulations again sweetie   

katrina - hope you are resting, did you book your holiday yet?

clare - hope you feel better soon honey.

mel - hello and welcome, best of luck with your next cycle.

kitty - hope you are well.

chickadee - hope you managed to get some sleep.

jan - im really sorry

sam - hope the babysitting was fun.

britta - hope the scan went well.

jazzy - hello and welcome, best of luck with your next cycle.

pri - hope you are well.


well the bleeding stopped yesterday afternoon, but ive been having a/f pains all day so she must be round the corner somewhere, i test on wednesday at the clinic and i dont know if it would be easier for a/f to arrive before or after testing, have had both and cant decide which was easier to handle.


big   to everyone.


xxdebxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi ya and welcome Mel  

Deborah, I have booked my holiday go on the 13th May, for those I havent told going to my brothers villa in Alicante, if BFN then will be drinking holiday if BFP then a good rest, going with one of my big brothers and his wife.  My amotions are all over the place being   with DH sometimes, you would think he would tread carefully be he cant help himself, I just blame the drugs, which I think it is, as I am not usually this bad.  Mt (.)(.) are so sore.

Hope you all had a fab weekend, back to work tomorrow  .

Love Katrina


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

I can sympathise Katrina I was a moody horrible   during my 2WW, progesterone sends you         !!!!!!!

I am still awaiting menopause symptoms to kick in!!        in abundance!!

XXXXXXXXXXx


----------



## britta (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi to all you lovely ladies , hope you are all well this gloomy sunday evening!!!
I had my scan this morning and *i can go get basted*!!!. I cant quite believe it, i am finally one step closer!!! 
They have given me pregnyl to take at midnight 2nite and then i go get basted on Tuesday, we have to be there at 11am. I am so excited.   
I only have 1 follie its just over 17 so even though theres only one it must be still able to happen or they wouldn't bother would they? Tuesday seems so far away!! 
Special Hello to, Tracey, Mouse, Lou, Pri, Leoarna, Jan, Sam, Chickadee, Kitty, Clare, Debz, Katrina, Kizzymouse and anyone else i have missed you have all been a great support to me, Thankyou!! 
Also welcome to Mel an Jazzy!! 
Love Britta xxx


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Girls,
Wow - so much news on this thread since I last looked a couple of weeks ago!!
Jan / Deb / Mel - I can totally sympathise with you guys as  I got my first   this weekend also. I think I am coping ok, sobbed my heart out for ages, but now need to get focused for the next cycle. I have a question for you - when the nurse was explaining everything to us, she said that if the treatment wasn't successful we would have to miss out a month before we tried IUI again to get the drugs out of my system - is this true - will I have to wait to May to try again? I am gonna call the clinic tomorrow to see what they say, but wondered if you guys had any advice

I have really enjoyed reading the posts on this thread - Britta I found the poem really helpful and good luck for basting on Tuesday. It is nice to know that there are others out there having the same thoughts/emotions as me. It is also brilliant to hear about the postive results - so Congrats to Leonora. It reminds me that even though It wasn't meant to be for me this time - the treatments do work.

Good luck to all of you whatever stage you are at. I send you all lots of Baby dust.


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Phew- this thread has been active!!

Liz - Huge congratulations to you and DH!! What wonderful news, I am soooo stoked for you, given the delay. Little rays of hope for all of us. I hope that the scan goes well tomorrow and am guessing Mr R's sock collection will not be foremost in your mind. Take very good care of you!!

Leoarna - that goes for you too. Wonderful news and biggest congrats ever! I wish you a happy and healthy nine months. 

Jazzyminky and Mel - Welcome. Wishing good things your way very soon. 

Katrina - wonderful news that you have made it to basting. I hope that your 2WW goes well and that you are able to relax, chill and stay positive throughout. All the very best!

Tracey - Best of luck for your appointment on Wednesday! 

Froglet - I am sooo sorry to hear your news. Thinking of you and sending you loads of strength!  

Clarebabes - I am sorry to hear that the witch raised her ugly head while you were away. I hope that your scan tomorrow goes well and that you can get a good plan for going ahead with the next tx. 

Deborah - I know you are feeling it is all over, but I am hanging out for Wednesday. The fat lady is not singing yet? Take care of you, what ever the outcome ah. 

Pri - Happy birthday for tomorrow! It is lovely that your mum is home for this round of treatments for you. I hope that helps to you feeling relaxed and positive and works as your lucky charm. Good luck for AF rearing her head at a convenient time so that things don't clash with Easter. 

Mouse - It sounds like you are relaxing. Any verdict from your consultant re still going a natural cycle? 

Kitty - you are back on the rollercoaster. All the very best for hospital tomorrow. Not to replace your baby, but for a whole new life that will flurish and be with you very soon. Take care and hope it all goes well hunny! 

Britta - all the very best for your basting tomorrow. I hope that after the concern with your lining, it all just goes well from here on in. Best of luck. 

Sweetpea - I am soo sorry that Easter means delays for you. When you are ready to get on with it, you are ready. I hope that you can use the time to relax tho. 

Cathy - Happy birthday on Tuesday. I hope it is a good one and you have lots of nice things planned. As for going to South Africa - I say book it, great if you need to put it off, needed if you don't. 

Tessa - How are you? You have to wait another month!! Your poor head. As for the ICSI, we had some ISCI at the same time as IVF. I think it is partly to get more information. Don't let it worry you, it does not make huge changes for you in terms of the treatment. Wishing you great things ahead. 

Jillypops - Hi

Corrina - OMG, how many people do you have around you that are completely insensitive!! I hope that you have a lovely birthday and that your Nan's 50th wedding anniversary was a blast! Imagine making 50 years ah!!

Lucy - you have disappeared again. I am sorry, I did not pass on your message. I was hiding a bit. Wonderful news for you tho and I think it would have been a very emotional moment to see that little heart beat. All the very best for the next 7 and a half months!! Take the very best of care of you and that little bean!!

Sam - Hope that the back is starting to feel a bit better. Very best of luck for your basting next week. Nothing like a spot of baby sitting to get you focused ah. Keep us in the loop and I have my fingers crossed for you. 

Amee - I am sorry to hear about your DH's sperm. I hope that it is just the tough time that he has been through recently. My DH did not have great quality sperm and we got him on the vits and minerals. The last SA he did was described  as 'fantastic', so it does work. Hope that your DH makes a speedy recovery tho and you can get on with your dream!!

Kizzy - you sound much more focused on staying relaxed this time round. Good for you girl. I hope that it is smooth (as possible) 2 weeks for you and wish you well. 

Chickadee - You are testing on my birthday, so I am wishing you extra good vibes and so hope that it is positive. My fingers and toes are crossed for you. All the very best!

Jules - welcome. You asked about waiting a month. My clinic said that they would not do treatments back to back. I am not clear if this is to do with the drugs or not. For me, I just think there is no way I could get myself together enough emotionally to do back to back treatments. Take the time to take care of you. It is a rough deal this treatment lark!!

As for me - I have been hiding out under my rock. Testing on Wednesday was negative again (Liz, pass some of what you had my way please!!). We are shifting (finally, house purchases take so long here!) this week and I have a lot on at work, so don't feel I have really processed it yet. I have been a total cow to DH. And he is trying to be so supportive. 

I may not be around much in the next little while as we will be staying in temporary digs until we can move into our house, so no computer. But I hope that there are lots more BFP (there were two over the week I have not been on!!) while I am gone. All the very best girls - the sun is starting to shine and Zita West says it is best to do this in the spring and summer! 

Take care

M x


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

hi all,
just got back from the 50th wedding anniversary, lovely do at the old tollhouse, bramber (near steyning). saw all my little old aunts and uncles. amny of who are nearing 80/90! fab do apart for a sudden out burst of "happy birthday!" by my mother and nan!!       totally embarrased but sweet. i ate far too much (but it would have been rude not to!) and my aunt got absolutly ratted!! (bloomin funny to watch   )

sorry to see some more BFNs over the weekend   
good luck to all those still waiting,   
im off to bed absolutly whacked, ill sleep like a log. 

take care all,
thank you for the lovely birthday wishes. 
happy birthday to evryone else celebrating on the 3rd.
Corrina


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

PS - does anyone else read the Red magazine. There is an article about a woman who went to some sunny island for her IVF in the April issue. 

Take care
M x


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,


misky - yes, i get red too, the girl is a menber on here, we were cycle buddies back in october when she did it, i think she's now pregnant after having tx here.

katrina - hope you are well, glad you booked your holiday.

britta - best of luck 

corrina - glad you had a good time.

jules - i think some clinics have their own rules and guidelines cos another friend of mine who had stimulated IUI's had a few back to back.




not feeling to good today as the bleeding has started again    but not genna let it get to me.


hope you all are well  


xdebsx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Sorry to Jules and Misky for bfn's, it sucks!! HUGS   

I was told by clinic its better to take a month off cos after ovaries have been stimulated with drugs it can take a month to get back to normal, which was true for me as I didnt ovulate the first month after bfn.

Its a pain waiting!!   but better than putting pressure on our poor old ovaries I suppose ( i stress the old for mine !!!    )

Good luck for basting tomorrow Britta!! Hope we see a bfp in 2 weeks for you chick!!

Hi to everyone else and take care XXXX


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Leoarna - congratulations honey! I bet you're so pleased with yourself!!!!!

I'm really pleased for you.

Sorry I've not been on, I've been up to Yorkshire for the weekend seeing the inlaws. As we're now not getting married in Sweden we're in the throws of organising the wedding here in the UK. It's family (close family) only so there will be only 22 of us. We've booked a lovely country hall in Nottingham for the meal and we're just having a civil wedding in our local registry office. It's a nice on though. We're really looking forward to it now!

I've got my second scan on Weds just to check everything is still ok... fingers crossed. I'm not so nervous this time though.

I hoped I would have caught up with you all by now but I've not been able to. So for now I'll just say:

Good luck Britta for the basting.
Good luck Liz for the scan today.
Sorry Deb about AF showing up.
Hang in there for everyone on the 2ww.

I'll take some time today to read over and try and catch up with all the new names and post properly.

Lots of love and best wishes to you all.

Lu
xxxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Morning girls

Monday again   

wow! alot has happened on here since Friday, not been on as got problem with computer   so had to wait till i got in work

so here it goes (sorry if i get anyone wrong)   

Britta - basting tomorrow,   , it'll soon be here , i am so happy for you  

Jan & Deb - so sorry to here   arrived,    for your next cylce 

Mouse - Reflexology sounds great

Kittyh - good luck with your scan today, let us know how it goes  

Hally55 - sorry to hear you had a   sending you bundles   and   for your next journey 

Clarebabes - good luck with your scan today will be thinking of you, sending you   

Lucykirk - hope everything goes ok wiith scan on Wednesday   

Jazzy &Mel - welcome

Pri -    how are you?

Chickadee -how u doing hun?  

Jan T - sorry that   arrived    for May, thinking of you xxx enjoy your 3 weeks holiday   

sorry if i have missed anyone, am trying to catch up  

now for the me bit - well been   this last week of so waiting for appointment with cons but hooray only a couple more days to go and its all thanks to you girls that have kept me sane so many many thanks 

take care, may post again later

sending lots of   

Tracey


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Hello to misky, jules, mel, clarebabes, froglet, pri, katrinar, hally, chickadee, jazzyminky, britta (hope basting goes well), kizzymouse, jan, liz, mouse, corrina, lucy, amee, deb (sorry hun) tracey, cathy, sam and sweatpea,

sore boobs, exhausted, thrilled, daunted, ecstatic, all at the same time..... !

Full of admiration for Misky and her detailed post, not really able to live up that today, so hopefully enough to say you're all in my hearts!

xxxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Lucy, glad you're doing well hun, good luck for scan  

Leoarna...I can imagine!         Well no I cant cos never been pregnant, but I think thats how I'd feel  

Enjoy it hun

Well nowt to report here, I havent even got menopause symptoms from down regging yet!! No   flushes yet!

I dont mind tho, just want these 2 weeks to go fast so I can start injecting again  


Talk to you all laters XXXXXXXX


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Leoarna...     on your   you and DP must be on   heres to a healthy and happy 9 months


Tracey


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Deb - I so hope it is implantation bleeding for you chick. 

M x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Sorry to gatecrash...

Leonora & DH -            ! I hope everything progresses well and you enjoy every minute of it.

Lu - Wedding plans sound wonderful hun. I hope scan goes well (i'm suer it will) on Weds lots of     for you. It is hard not to worry isn't it? Good luck hun. 
Hope to see you both on IUI BFP thread soon & Liz!

Holly -    i hope that good things are happening in NZ hun. Your always in my thoughts. Much love C x

Love and best wishes to you all,     

Lots of love Charlie xx


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi all,

Hi Charlie, I will feel more confident about moving over to other threads after this afternoons scan.

Congrats Leoarna, I have sent you a PM (or three!)

Misky, So sorry to hear about your BFN hun. Sending you lots of  

Kizzy, so glad that you have started tx again, I love reading your posts, they make me laugh! Good luck for this one chick.

 Pri

Kitty & Clare I hope your scans goes well.

Britta, Good luck for basting & take it easy for a while.

Lu, fingers crossed for your scan on wed! 

Sorry to hear about the BFN's recently, big  

Hi to Corrina, Katrina, Mouse, Jan, deb, Chickadee, Tracey, Sam and welcome Mel.   to everbody else I have missed.

I'm off for a scan this afternoon. I'll let you know what happens.

Liz
x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello Liz 

Good luck this afternoon       Love Charlie xx


----------



## yonny (Mar 5, 2005)

Hi there!
Dont know if this is the place for me to be as Im ususally on the ICSI/IVF thread......................but....................!!!! 
Went for a third scan last week and was told by my con that I had 'two fab eggs'(his words!) and that I could come in for IUI the next day, Friday!
Shocked or what!!!!   
So, off we trotted on fri to get basted!
DH has literally just had a variocele op and was on pain killers at the time, so although the previous SA was 19mill which was what the con was going by, on Friday unfortunately it was only 5 million! 
So.........here I am on day three of 2ww and not feeling very hopeful!
Lots of twinges and nausea but I believe thats just side effects of cyclogest! 
unless of course old AF is on her way!!!!
I must trawl back through the threads to get to know you all but meanwhile love and hugs and    to all!
Love
Yonny x


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

hi yonny,
welcome to the wonderful world of IUI  
i bet you thought it was an april fools, i know i would have lol
i hope all goes really well for you   
take care
Corrina


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Yonny

and welcome, good news about your IUI hope your coping on the   ok, try to be positive about the twinges   (though probably hard)

take care  

keep in touch


tracey


----------



## mouse14 (Feb 7, 2006)

Really sorry ladies to ruin any celebrations, but just had bad news!!!  

AF arrived today right on time. So i phoned my clinic to get them to order some donor sperm in for our next treatment ina couple of weeks. The clinic assistant said that she was "sorry", but they have to suspend our treatment indefinately due to shortage of donors!!   

I couldn't believe what i was hearing, i was stood in the corridor gobsmacked and like someone had just ripped my heart out. I just burst out in tears. My heart was really set on having treatment this month and now our dreams have been dashed. The lady did give me an option to try.  The Bridge Centre Clinic in London supply the sperm to my clinic and so i could become a patient, but i would have to ring them. I did ring them. The assistant said they are not supplying sperm to any other clinics at the moment due to the shortage, but i could become a satellite patient with them - whatever that means. They advised me to ring my clinic back and ask them.

Rang my DH to explain what had happened. To be honest, he didn't sound to bothered by it. He asked what i was crying for (stop blubing were his words ), then he said "chin up"  and think positive. I said how can i think   when we don't have any sperm to have treatments! He said that i'm thinking negative all the time. "Something will come up". I don't know whether i'm just being pathetic or he's just not understanding how i feel

I feel so angry, disappointed, upset and heartbroken! The one chance of becoming a mum just seems to slipping away!  

Sorry to sound so negative. MIL hasn't helped. Nearly had a go at her earlier. She said why don't you just go for any sperm. I said i just can't have anything. I don't want a child that don't have similar characteristics as my DH. She said that doesn't matter!! (What!!!!)   She hasn't a clue!


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Oh Mouse, sounds like you having a really bad time of it.   to you.  Don't worry about your MIL.  No-one can possibly know what you are going through.  Just have a good moan   and lets hope that you get that donor sperm soon.

 to Pri and Corrina - hope you guys have a fab day.

Lu - good luck for the wedding plans and enjoy it!  Hope the scan goes well on Weds

Liz - good luck for your scan this afternoon

 Britta for the basting - hope it goes well.

Jan - sorry about the delay, but hey, we might be cycle buddies in May

Hi to everyone else, sorry that I haven't listed you all - phew, there's a lot.

Cathy


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi all,

Sorry to hear that your having a bad time Mouse, I really hope they can find you a sperm donor very soon.

I just had my scan, it seems that I had an early miscarriage. So I'm back on the IUI next month.

Liz
x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

hey mouse

sending you budles of     sorry to hear about you day, you have a good moan and as cathy says dont worry about mil she has no idea what you are going through 

men eh! their hearts in the right place, they just say the wrong thing sometimes 

take care hun, thinking of you 

Tracey


----------



## mouse14 (Feb 7, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your miscarriage magpie, thinking of you. What a rubbish day we are having!!!


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

ahh liz sending you   

are you ok? back on the journey next month will keep my fingers crossed

love 


Tracey


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

for Mouse and Magpie

So sorry to hear your bad news darlings.

Its hard but try stay       

I hope it all works out for you in the end XXXXXXXXX


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi ladies
sorry am away at the mo, so will just update the list quickly.

Liz I'm so sorry
Leonora Congrats

Will do a proper catch up when I get home tommorrow

Claire


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Magpie - so sorry sweetheart...   
Take care of yourselves....
Love Molly
x


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

liz i am so sorry to hear your news,      life is so cruel.  i really hope everything works out for you in April   

cathy, thanks for birthday wishes. spending day on here and relaxing with DS, DD, BIL and DH who has just got home from long day at work! 

mouse, so sorry to hear you tx has been postponed   and   to DH and MIL, they speak first think the following week  

Corrina


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Girls I feel like crap today so this is just a quickie...

Liz and Mouse - bugger! thats awful news for both of you, really sorry x

Yonny, hello and welcome 

Happy Birthday to Pri and Corinna, hope its been a good one so far 

Think I'm gonna go to bed for an hour. Hugs to those I've missed. May be on later but in the meantime     to you all

J x


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Apologies for the short message

Liz and Mouse. I'm so sorry to hear about your news        

I had my scan today and was told I don't have polycystic ovaries and that three of my four follies have stopped growing and the other is up to 16 so it looks like it'll be all go by about Wednesday. Picked my donor - slim and 6'5"!

Love and hugs to everyone.

Sam xx


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Britta I'm so sorry sweetie..meant to wish you lots and lots of luck for basting - Congratulations on getting to this stage!!

Sam thats great news for you too hun - liking the sound of your donor  Good luck for Wednesday - remember 1 is all you need

J x


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi folks,
Just a quick one today as off to salsa shortly.

Firstly Liz, I'm so sorry, hun. You've had such a rollercoaster ride of things and it had just started to look like things were going well. Big hug  

Mouse - I don't blame you at all for getting emotional about this. I really hope you're able to get on with things really soon   Sounds like quite a few people need to steer clear of their MILs for a bit... 

Pri and Corrina -  happy birthday! 

Chickadee - sorry you're feeling crap

Welcome to Yonny! Hope your 2WW goes well.

Sorry if I've missed off any important personals..

The me bit - went for my scan this morning and have 2 follies on right side. One at 20mm and another at 15mm plus a couple of smaller ones on the left. The nurse has warned me that there is a chance of a twin pg but I don't care! Wednesday it is! Take the hcg jab tonight. Britta and Sam - looks like we'll be cycle buddies.

Hi to the rest of you lovely ladies,
Kitty x


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Utterly knackered, so won't stay for long but...

Liz, I am gutted for you hun... Wil pm you.

Mouse, how b****y pants is that?

Kitty, Britta and Sam - GOOD LUCK!

Chickadee, not long to go now....

Big luv to all, Leoarna xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,


mouse - that happened to me too, although my clinic did eventually get me some, being a satelite patient sounds like a great idea though.    

liz - im so very sorry honey, as if life isnt cruel enough to make us go through this if journey      



quickie just now.


xxdebxx


----------



## hally55 (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello everyone,

Crikey, there's alot of messages to read on this thread .

Good luck &     to Britta, Sam & Kitty for your bastings this week

Jules & Misky Sorry to hear about your  , I know how upsetting it is & yeah I've been told I've got to wait until May as well.....bummer isn't it.

Yonny keeping my fingers crossed for your   It's a roller coaster of emotions isn't it

Mouse & Liz sorry to hear your news  

Kizzy- Was your cycle after the   the usual length of time or did it come a bit early/late?  Guess I'm getting impatient to get started again.

Love & hugs to everyone, sorry if I've missed you out, It might take me a while to get into  .

   To everyone, thankyou for the lovely welcome messages.

Mel xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Mel

My Af  actually came 5 days early on cycle after bfn.
Wasnt expecting that, thought it would be late rather than early!!

It seems ages to wait but I'm glad I had a month's break from treatment 

Good luck!!


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Girls, 

The computer got a reprive. It goes  tomorrow. 

Charlie - hope that you are feeling better soon and that you get to enjoy this pregnancy. 

Yonny - welcome and best of luck! 

Mouse - I am so sorry to hear your news. Surely the clinic should have known you were expecting to undertake treatment this month and let you know before hand! As for mother in law - well....

Liz - I am sooo sorry to hear your news. Take some time to take care of you! 

Chickadee - sorry to hear you are not feeling so good. Hope that things are looking up soon. 

Sam - great that there is no PSOS. Sounds like you are all set to go. All the very best of luck. 

Kitty - all the very best for Wednesday, bring on the twins!! 

Leorana - hope the fatigue passes. Maybe just your bodies way of letting you know to take it easy and look after your little bean? 

To Cathy, Tracy, Clare and all others - hope you are well. 

Take care

M x


----------



## britta (Jan 31, 2006)

Evening Ladies ANOTHER qiuckie as i'm off to bed in a min!!
Liz and mouse so sorry to hear your news   

Hope everyone else is ok whatever stage you are at, thanks for all your good luck wishes and positive vibes!! I'm so geateful!!

I get posted at 2pm so will check in at tea time and let you all know how it goes, FINGERS CROSSED!!! 
Love and Luck to EACH and EVERYONE on you guys, 
Britta xxx


----------



## britta (Jan 31, 2006)

[b]POSTED [/b] I mean *BASTED!!! * Dumb Ass!!  
Its getting to me already,
Britta xxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi Girls

Britta - hope the basting goes well today, the start of another journey for you   

KittyH - how was the jab? so basting Wednesay (what time?) will be thinking of you  

Sam - good luck on wednesday hun (donar sounds great  )

Kizzymouse - enjoy the months break  

quick hello to Chickadee, Mouse, liz, sam, leoarna,hally55,deb


as for me  - appointment tomrrow (hooray) at last, feeling quite nervous (not sure why   is that normal)

spreading   



Tracey


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Liz, I'm so sorry to read your post. Huge hugs for you and DH. Take care of yourself honey.


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Quickie before a meeting - at 8.30! 
Britta good luck for today. For a split second when I read posted I thought you were having to deal with being in the army and having to move elsewhere!!!

Love and hugs to everyone.
Sam xx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Deborah, Liz and Mouse sorry to here the bad news from you all, sending you lots of   .

Britta good luck for basting honey.

Sam good luck for Wednesday too.



Katrina


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Liz - I am so sorry to hear your news hun. Take good care of each other and time to accept your sad loss.    

 Charlie xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

The Restaurant for the meet has been booked, details can be found on the following thread

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,53579.0.html


----------



## Rebecca1416 (Aug 2, 2003)

Hi all, sorry, I know I am only an occasional visitor at the moment.

Liz, you poor thing, big hugs to you.  

Mouse, don't be too hard on your MIL.  When I had tx for dd1, we thought so hard about the characteristics of our donor, but in the end we were offered the choice of two, and just went for one of them.  This was at the time when there were many more donors around.  What I can say is that, now I have my DDs, I never give it a moment's thought.  Of course I occasionally remember that they are not related to dh genetically, but not as often as you would think!  I really don't think the colour of eyes and hair actually count for that much to me.

In our case, it is the two grannies that mention it the most.  Both dh and I have blue eyes, and they both worried for ages that the babies' eyes might turn brown.  I now think "so what if they did".

I suppose once you have decided that you are not going to keep the DIUI a secret from the children, it does not matter so much.  Of course, if the donor had had a different colour skin to dh and me, than I would have been more worried, because even walking down the road everyone would have been wondering who the father was.  But other than that, I would now be much more relaxed - just because they have the same colour hair and eyes does not make them your dh, if you see what I mean.

So I think you should just do what is right for you.

I think satelite patients have all their early scans etc and their local hospital, but then go to the main hospital for basting - so if you can face a trip to London for basting, then go for it.  

Lu, I am glad everything is going well for you. Enjoy planning your wedding, it sounds wonderful.

Love to everyone else.

Rebecca


----------



## britta (Jan 31, 2006)

Hello! 
Had my basting today, just got home! I think it went OK?? Had a farce though cos they couldn't get the catheter in properly so had differant nurses and doctors having a go but got there in the end . Found it quite painful,and got period type pains at the mo, is that normal? Had a bit of spotting already but doc said to expect it. Anyway, am going to test on the 18th of April, 2 weeks from today.    

I hope everyone is well, Kitty & Sam good luck for basting 2Moro girlies!!  Tracey, good luck at your appt.  Liz and Mouse, hope your feeling better today,  Big Hi to everyone else !!!  

Love and Luck to all,
Britta xxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Britta

glad the basting went well you are now officially on the   .

is this the 1st time you have been basted?

thanks for your good luck message for tommorow 


Tracey


----------



## britta (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi Tracey,
Yes,this is my first go, i havent ever been basted untill 2day!! Did not make it to insemination last month!
Dreading this 2ww, going to try convince myself i have not been basted and it was just a smear - but its not working... 
Take Care,
Britta xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,53621.0.html new home that way ladies


----------

